# Hallo



## Santa_33 (16 Aug. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich freue mich auf gute zusammen arbeit


LG
Santa


----------



## AMUN (16 Aug. 2006)

Hallo Santa,
schön das du zu uns gefunden hast und hier an Board mitarbeiten möchtest…
Dazu heiße ich dich willkommen und wünsche dir viel spaß bei uns  


MfG
Meister


----------



## Muli (16 Aug. 2006)

Hab gerade kein Weihnachtsgedicht bereit, aber vielleicht hinterlässt du uns ja trotzdem nicht nur paar Ruten!

In diesem Sinne: Willkommen an Board und auf frohes Posten!


----------

